# Acrylic hairline cracks...



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you sure they are cracks and not scratches? Acrylic does tend to scratch easily.


----------



## John D'oh (Oct 14, 2009)

No, they're cracks. I promise. No help??? C'mon guys, I need some input here... Anybody?


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

We need to see pics to verify if its a crack or just scratch. Acrylic tanks, plastics in general tend to show some minor blemish that look s like a crack and usually if they have been exposed to heat or sunlight for a LONG PERIOD OF TIME. Usually those things appear on windows or plastic doors but not in tanks with water.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Need Way better pics!
It could be stress crazing. 
I dont understand what you want to fix with acetone. If they are cracks or if it's crazing there is not much you can do about it for material strength only looks. MAYBE
MD


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like crazing, since anyone with an acrylic tank will know what a scratch looks like. Crazing could be from stress or from using a unapproved chemical based cleaner on the acrylic weaking the material. Acetone or anything in this manner isn't going to remove the crazing.


----------



## whickerda (Sep 22, 2009)

*weld-on 3*

If they're truly cracks I would have thought water pressure would have made them worse pretty quickly. However, the product you might want to try is Weld-On 3. It's available online or at acrylics retailers. It is a super thin liquid that's used to build custom acrylic aquariums. It would hopefully fill the cracks and keep your tank together.

Good Luck!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

If it is a crack wouldn'it be leaking?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

it's most likely crazing. chances are you are still a few years away from catastrophic failure. there's nothing you can do about it. from what i understand(i could be wrong...), it's just a spot where the acrylic is weakening from stress/imperfections. just keep an eye on it. when it starts spreading and getting deeper, drain the tank. i've got some minor crazing on my 50g and it's been that way for a couple of years now.


----------

